# DoorDash "New market rollout" scam



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I like DoorDash but I was pretty peeved today.

I have several delivery areas within my market. Last week, DoorDash started sending out texts and E-mails telling drivers a new delivery area was opening up and that we should all head over there that day and schedule a dash. So I was thinking, "Hey alright!". So i schedule my dash at the start, which is 10:30am until 1:30pm, which is usually the end of the lunch rush and when DD stops paying any promotional bonuses.

So I also have the DoorDash customer app on my phone because I use it to not onlu roder food when I am home but to check to see what restaurants are accepting orders in the delivery area I am working in. Well wouldn't you know it... 10:30am comes around and I sign in to dash and I start my dash. I waited a few minutes and I swear you could hear the crickets. I go on the customer app and all the restaurants were on pre-order. I was like what the heck. I called a few restaurants directly and asked them about it and they told me they had the tablet set ready to accept orders.

So I called DD Support at 11am. Still no orders. I speak to a rep that literally is not picking up what I am putting down. She tells me to restart the app, etc. Finally, after the forth time, she understood that I was also in the customer app and that all the restaurants were on preorder. I then refresh the app and what do you know? Restaurants are now online and accepting orders. Coincidence? Maybe.

So I told her that the customer app now is accepting orders but I was not waiting here forever. So she tries to tell me all the money I could make if I stayed and didn't sign off. Telling me that they really need me and love all my hard work. I told them if I don't get any orders on DD during this dash, I won't get paid. She told me there are plenty of restaurants and you are very close to all of them so I am sure you will start receiving a ton of deliveries. So as an idiot, I say ok.

The delivery area is dark read and there is a #.00 per delivery bonus so I stick around. End of my dash came and went and still no deliveries. I call support back with the "what the heck" attitude and all they could say is that they appreciate that I stayed and that they had no control over if customers place orders or not.

Man I am so mad and really I am only mad at myself. Next time, I am only working DD in established delivery areas, like the one I usually work in. This was very frustrating.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You fell for the banana in the tailpipe....


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

Bruh I fall for this kind of stuff on the reg, don’t sweat it

You win some you lose some


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I like DoorDash but I was pretty peeved today.
> 
> I have several delivery areas within my market. Last week, DoorDash started sending out texts and E-mails telling drivers a new delivery area was opening up and that we should all head over there that day and schedule a dash. So I was thinking, "Hey alright!". So i schedule my dash at the start, which is 10:30am until 1:30pm, which is usually the end of the lunch rush and when DD stops paying any promotional bonuses.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me how to call doordash support ? is it through app or there is a phone number? Thanks!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Joe Dow said:


> Can you please tell me how to call doordash support ? is it through app or there is a phone number? Thanks!


Sure!

There is a way in the app by hitting the question mark on the top right but you must be on a dash and assigned a current delivery to get live support. They send you to E-Mail support if you are not.

Phone support is (855) - 973 - 1040 and press the appropriate key for dasher support.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Love talking to the Philippines on the reg


----------

